# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  Ribbon para impresión de transferencia térmica

## Dinasti2

*He estado tratando de buscar un material de alta calidad para poder hacer impresiones de etiquetas, busque en muchas páginas de internet y pedí recomendaciones de varias empresas pero ninguno me ofrecía la ayuda necesaria para poder comprar el material adecuado. Hasta que entre a una página en donde me platicaron del ribbon y sus características para poder imprimir. Si están teniendo problemas con que tipo de material usar para imprimir etiquetas, vean la página de:* Ribbon para impresión de transferencia térmica | MegalabelTemas similares: Artículo: Ica destaca transferencia de S/. 9 mllns. para reforzar labores preventivas por El Niño Artículo: Aprueban Plan de transferencia de competencias para el sector Agricultura Transferencia de Tecnologías - Programa de Mecanización Andina FABRICACION DE MANGAS, LAMINAS, MANTAS Y BOLSAS DE POLIETILENO, BOLSAS PARA CONGELADOS SIN IMPRESION E IMPRESAS HASTA 08 COLORES, ETIQUETAS AUTOADHESIVAS (STICKERS) IMPRESOS HASTA 08 COLORES Artículo: Se amplió plazo para concluir proceso de transferencia de acciones del Estado en azucareras

----------

